# Price, Monday 9th June



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey guys,
After a lad on the FB page, S.A. kayak Fishing posted his efforts on Saturday myself and a few guys are going to head to Price to have some fun with plastics on salmon up to 1.5kg. Hopefully there are some bigger fish in amongst it.

Anyone keen?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I know a few of the glass crew go over quite often freak....but I think most are heading the opposite way tomorrow....pm a few....you never know mate
hope youget onto them....tight lines


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

hi freak how did you go?
ive been looking at price and calculating effort to get there and get amoungst the sambos when they are in....
Yourself and minny might be able to explain further 
Do you head down the channel catching sambos or do you head out to the weed line?
the channel is almost 2klm and the weed line is a further 1.5klm....so with drifting etc it would be an easy 8klm day....
is this how you guys approach price?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Stealthfisha said:


> Do you head down the channel catching sambos or do you head out to the weed line?


From my experience, most of the salmon congregate at the end of the channel - approx where your plot turns at right angles. I did have a good session at the mouth of the little creek on the right hand side of the channel (your 5th plot?).

Some good whiting catches can be had around the corner. For a good paddling experience, turn left at the end of the channel and paddle through the mangroves - some excellent bream to be had in that area, with the odd jewie about the place too. It can be a prick of a place to paddle back if you hit an outgoing tide coinciding with 20kt+ wind down the channel.


----------

